# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Món Thái giá ưu đãi tại ThaiExpress - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Hệ thống nhà hàng ThaiExpress:*
> 
> _- Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, quận Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: (04) 62 822 822
> - Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính, Quận Cầu Giấy. ĐT: 04 6255 7788_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng*
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính*


*Chỉ với 121.000 đồng, bạn đã có voucher trị giá 220.000 đồng để thưởng thức các món ăn Thái chính gốc tại ThaiExpress.*

Trong mấy năm gần đây, ẩm thực xứ sở chùa Vàng đã trở nên phổ biến trên toàn thế giới và được nhiều thực khách yêu thích. Ẩm thực Thái Lan nổi tiếng không chỉ ở mùi vị các món ăn mà trên hết là tác dụng hỗ trợ chữa bệnh của các loại thảo mộc. Là chuỗi nhà hàng kinh doanh các món ăn Thái Lan phổ biến trong khu vực, ThaiExpress luôn mang đến cho thực khách các món ăn đậm đà hương vị Thái trong không gian hiện đại mà không bị giới hạn bởi các quy tắc trong kiến trúc và thiết kế.




ThaiExpress kết hợp nhommua mang đến chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn. Chỉ với 121.000 đồng, bạn đã có voucher trị giá 220.000 đồng để có thể thưởng thức các món ăn Thái chính gốc tại ThaiExpress. Thực đơn đa dạng gần 200 món ăn của chuỗi nhà hàng này sẽ mang đến sự lựa chọn phong phú cho thực khách. Vào buổi trưa, bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức bữa trưa ngon miệng và đầy đủ dinh dưỡng với các phần Combo chỉ từ 59.000 đồng.




Nhà hàng đang có chương trình giảm giá 20% cho hoá đơn thanh toán vào các ngày thứ bảy và chủ nhật hàng tuần.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, liên hệ hotline: 04 6255 7788 hoặc tại Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính, quận Cầu Giấy.*




> *Hệ thống nhà hàng ThaiExpress:*
> 
> _- Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, quận Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: (04) 62 822 822
> - Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính, Quận Cầu Giấy. ĐT: 04 6255 7788_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng*
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình cũng tò mò muốn xem ẩm thực Thái ntn  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Món ăn tươi ngon nhỉ

----------

